# Wall Crawler



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy Halloween all! Shall you all run out of candy Saturday!

I have noticed alot of skeletons hanging from gutters, climbing ladders, even saw one climbing a rope! Although these are cute and some might even give a fright. I just didn't think they were dark enough for my haunt. With these rainy days of late I decided to play around and this is what I came up with! I know we all could do this if we desired, w/out direction ....Here's a tutorial anyways...enjoy.

Got out a skeleton(Grandin Road) and started laying it out. Couldn't figure it out  Looked at a couple of spiderman pics and came up w/ this layout!

























Once I was somewhat certain on the layout it was time to start drilling the joints!









Before screwing the joints I shot some hot glue in them(helps rigidity)








Time to lock the joints in w/ a screw any screw that's long enough. I did screw the hands and feet to the table so that the skeleton would keep it's form.










Once screwed and glued he was definitely a rigid static prop which will work best for this application!









I didn't like the way the head looked. So I broke out the heat gun!









Bent the neck and hoped it wasn't to much.









Time to attatch this Wall Crawler! Used 3" fluted masonry nails and a bit of wire.









Put some lighting on it....I think my dark creation worked out!























Once I made the bigger guy I grabbed a small skeleton. Drimmeled out the joints more so he would be able to acquire a better pose and hung him up.










I know it's late in the season...but i get inspired late in the game!

Peace


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Great idea, I like it!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great - thanks for the tip with the nails. You might want to shine a white light next to the red so you can see the skellies from the street. Just a thought.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks for the tut!! ....it looks totally eerie, and I love it!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

SpookyDave Thanks
Martrix, although I can see them from the street(very small yard), I will give a white light a try! I have some clip on led lights that might work great!
Zombie...much appreciated!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

2016 bump.....what a year and month!
Doubtful that I will have time to do all thats needed....489 tots by 8:45 in 2015....only 250ish dared to walk to my candy bowl!


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Great idea and very well done!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I must give this a try! Way cool.
I would do the opposite and have them crawl down the wall towards the guest.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

They look great.


----------

